# emotional wreck,PLEASE HELP



## jessyblue (Aug 22, 2010)

I don't even no where to begin.My hb and i have been married for two years,and it has been a nitemare,we dated a year, i got pregnant so we got married. And it has been pure HELL, cheating,lying,mental abuse,not working,u name it. I have three kids from my previous marriage and one with him,plus have his two by his first marriage.All in one house,and i've been the provider while bein cheated on,and emotionally destroyed.I'm drained,dead inside.My house was bought and paid for before i even knew him,I tell him all the time to just go and he won't,I'm so tired.I feel like in order to get out of this then i will have to leave my own house,i can't afford that.He is bipolar and is ex military,he has been diagnosed with ptsd.He takes everything out on us,i need out so bad.We have tried counseling,don't work.He ends up getting mad and leaving the office.I carry so much hate for him,before he came along i was so happy,and i'm not me anymore,i don't enjoy life like i used to.I't is constant mood swings,and yelling,it's horrible.I pray and pray about it,why? I have been a good wife to him,i work 12 hrs. a day to provide, i just don't get it,he will never change


----------



## Tomboyhinata (Aug 22, 2010)

you have a horrible life that I can't even begin to relate to....first step is to admit its wrong...second one is to do what your heart tells you to. He doesn't deserve you, you could do better...I may be just a kid, but I can see the world to, and I'm not afraid to take the steps. Praying won't take you anywhere...people only want to believe it take you somewhere, you are the one who makes the change.


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

See an attorney and discuss your legal options. Do it now before your children are harmed any more. This situation is going to leave a lasting impression on all of them, not to mention yourself.


----------

